# Church membership



## Pergamum (Jul 27, 2008)

What does church membership mean? Where do we see it in the NT? What is involved in formally becoming a member?


And, if it is really important, under what circumstances should we switch churches? 

Is moving or taking a different job suitable enough as a reason? 

Or, is it okay to visit other churche with family (had a preacher say that this was akin to cheating on a wife).


----------



## jwithnell (Jul 27, 2008)

In Acts, Luke refers to the churches being strengthened and numbers added (Acts 16:5) -- some quantification of those who are in the church was being made. 

To join, most reformed churches require a person to make a credible profession of faith. Note, this does not necessarily mean that you are a theological expert and can affirm all points of the church's confessional standards. That said, most are concerned that you understand the vows you will take to become a member and that you know what denomination you are joining; that usually means some kind of new-members' class.

The membership vows in the OPC, include wording to the affect that you will support the work and worship of the local church. It's hard to do that if you are wandering around to other churches. That said, joining with your family for a church occasion in another congregation seems in line with the fifth commandment. 

Moving is a tough question. We need to seriously consider that God has placed us in a particular body. Our society has largely taught us that we should pursue career advancement at all costs, even if it means repeated moves. This costs a lot in terms of family and church stability. I don't think anyone can give you a firm yes or no without falling into legalism, but you should carefully consider whether you are seeking God's kingdom or the world's.

If you think your church has fallen into gross error, that should initially be pursued with the church's leadership, then to whatever "courts" are available. If you are convinced at that point that the church remains at odds with the Bible's teaching, you should pursue another church.

Sorry if this is a bit garbled, I'm in a hurry ....


----------



## Pergamum (Jul 27, 2008)

JWitnell: Doesn;t it speak of people being added to the church (singular) instead of the churches (plural) daily?


----------



## BuddyOfDavidClarkson (Jul 27, 2008)

jwithnell said:


> Moving is a tough question. We need to seriously consider that God has placed us in a particular body. Our society has largely taught us that we should pursue career advancement at all costs, even if it means repeated moves. This costs a lot in terms of family and church stability. I don't think anyone can give you a firm yes or no without falling into legalism, but you should carefully consider whether you are seeking God's kingdom or the world's.



...but by the same token, you need to make sure you are positioning your career so that you can stay employed.

But if anyone does not provide for his own, and especially for those of his household, he has denied the faith and is worse than an unbeliever. 
New American Standard Bible : 1995 update. 1995 (1 Ti 5:8). LaHabra, CA: The Lockman Foundation.


----------



## Pergamum (Jul 27, 2008)

The NT christians seemed to move around a lot and gathered with the Christians in a geographic locale. I.e. their loyalty seemed based on geography. However, these local churches did send workers to aid Paul and the NT is conscious of the origin of such workers (mentions their home locales by name). Also, in 2 John itenerant preachers are mentioned and we are encouraged to help along those who have gone out for the sake of the name (quick thoughts off top of my head).

I see many churches stressing church membership, but if we try all things - is this biblical? We are certainly to be loyal to gather oursevles together, but did the NT churches have membership rolls, votes based on membership and etc? It appears that some sort of connection was present.


----------



## TimV (Jul 27, 2008)

From 1 Timothy 5



> 9No widow may be put on the list of widows unless she is over sixty, has been faithful to her husband, 10and is well known for her good deeds, such as bringing up children, showing hospitality, washing the feet of the saints, helping those in trouble and devoting herself to all kinds of good deeds.



There were certainly administrative membership lists. To me the harder question comes when one deals with relationships between other churches. If, say, a person is excommunicated in one church, should it be carried over to another, and if a widow is receiving aid in one church and she is forced to move to a new church should the new church immediately put her on the aid roll. And I think this is part of the reason that certain denominations transfer memberships, but only to select churches.


----------



## Poimen (Jul 27, 2008)

We discussed this issue in an older thread:

http://www.puritanboard.com/f25/edit-scriptures-support-local-church-membership-8736/

The paper I mention in that thread contains many points some of which include:



> ...in the New Covenant, though no longer bound to location or ethnicity, Christ’s church is still a people. God dwells amongst His church as in the Old Testament; the Holy Spirit has come and now resides amongst us. (Ephesians 2:2) We are “a chosen generation, a royal priesthood, a holy nation, His own special people.” (1 Peter 2:9 cf. Exodus 19:5-6) This is significant for the establishment of church membership because these and other texts clearly teach us that the believer is not saved unto himself, but unto a body of believers. He, like Israel, cannot act without affecting the body...





> Thus to bow the head to Christ is, at least in part, to submit to and acknowledge the legitimate authority of His church. This is to recognize that Christ has sovereignly chosen to rule those called out from the world through her. Thus Paul can say that the church is the pillar and foundation of the truth (1 Timothy 3:15). To her is entrusted the means of grace: the Word (Matthew 28:19-20; Romans 10:14-15) and sacraments: 1) the Lord’s Supper (Matthew 26:26-30; Acts 2:42; 1 Corinthians 10:16,17) and 2) baptism (Matthew 28:19-20; Acts 2:41) This is why we “are in duty bound to join and unite with it,” for there is no salvation outside of her. Church membership is biblical therefore because the church is biblical. Christ ordains her for the maintenance of believers and the beginning of the manifestation of His kingdom on earth...





> These three functions [ed. baptism, Lord's Supper and discipline] of the church clearly show, once again, that she is a community and not a disparate gathering of individuals who are only seeking their own way to heaven. And perhaps it is the latter function, the exercise of church discipline, that most starkly demonstrates the absolute necessity of church membership. Though it is the saddest and the only negative aspect of the “communion of the saints,” we cannot have effective discipline without the establishment of membership in a local congregation. This is clearly born out in the experience of many churches that rightly try to discipline wayward ‘attendees’ yet without possessing or acting with real authority. If a person does not belong to a congregation, what prevents that individual and their family from moving on to another church down the road and seeking fellowship there? Without clearly establishing membership guidelines and responsibilities, the elders are almost without authority to discipline the erring brother or sister and to clearly show that they need to be reconciled to Christ and His body....





> Church membership is not only important because of the general scriptural teaching regarding its necessity, as outlined above, but also because of its blessings amongst the believers. We are “bound” to work for the service of others. How can we do this unless we have “bound” ourselves to a local church? [ed. citing Heidelberg Catechism, Q&A 55]



If you would like the paper just ask.


----------



## jwithnell (Jul 27, 2008)

As far as voting is concerned, that is a matter of church polity. In most presbyterian churches, a tally (generally in support of a nomination to church office) is more likely to be an affirmation rather than a vote in an electoral sense. I can't speak for the congregational brethren amongst us  

Regarding moving, I just think it is wise for people to step back and think before assuming that a move is always necessary. We all know so well the verse: "...seek first His kingdom and His righteousness; all all these things (in context things refers to physical means) shall be added to you." When I see families moving from one good job to a better one, sometimes to a community without a good church, it seems they are ignoring this very basic teaching.


----------



## blhowes (Jul 27, 2008)

Heb 13:17 Obey them that have the rule over you, and submit yourselves: for they watch for your souls, as they that must give account, that they may do it with joy, and not with grief: for that is unprofitable for you. 

To me, this verse supports some sort of church membership. It would seem there must be something more than faithful church attendance to establish that rulers of a church have authority over somebody. It makes sense to me that those joining a church must at a minimum agree to submit to the authority of the church leadership.


----------



## Pergamum (Jul 27, 2008)

Poimen said:


> We discussed this issue in an older thread:
> 
> http://www.puritanboard.com/f25/edit-scriptures-support-local-church-membership-8736/
> 
> ...



I would LOVE the paper.


----------

